# AirWire G2 decoders



## dennissirrine (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone have any AirWire G2 decoders that are in brand new or like brand new condition? I need around 14 of them. Please contact me if you have any.
Thanks,
Dennis Sirrine
Palo Verde & Southwestern RR


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you need them for the feature that they can be cut in two parts?


----------



## dennissirrine (Dec 27, 2007)

No, I do not need them for splitting. I am upgrading to 22.2 volt Lithium batteries from 14.4 NiMH batteries and the G2 can take the higher current much better than the first set of boards AirWire came out with.
Dennis


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Dennis what about the G3? never mind i see cost
dick


----------

